# Water Change



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

Sorry to sound thick but i am getting my first red bellies next week and i dont want to go wrong. When i do a water change (20/30%) do i leave the fish in the tank while the new cold water warms up.
cheers for the help and sorry for being thick


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

First off welcome aboard....what is being thick?
Have you cycled your tank?
If you have and you do a water change try putting warm water that is conditioned in there versus cold water ...you dont want your P's to get ick......


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

Being thick/stupid. I have had the tank set up about a week and have put in the required liquids. Good idea about the warm water i didnt think about that 
cheers m8


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The tank wont be cycled in a week or even 2 unless you add something to speed up the process. Bio-spira works well I hear, filter media from an established filter has always worked for me. You should try to match the existing water paramaters when adding new water.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

BUMPKIN said:


> Being thick/stupid. I have had the tank set up about a week and have put in the required liquids. Good idea about the warm water i didnt think about that
> cheers m8


 Chances are unless you used gravel or media from an established tank or added bio spira your tank isnt cycled yet. check the ammonia, nitrtites, and nitrates. it shold read ammonia-0 nitrite-0 nitrate -not too high.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

BUMPKIN said:


> When i do a water change (20/30%) do i leave the fish in the tank while the new cold water warms up.


 Personally, I am a bit lax when adding new water to an aquarium, but I only change about 15% of the water at a time. I add my dechlorinated water when it is at room temperature.

I can't validate this, but I've been told that adding warm water from the tap adds alot of extra metals to the water because the water has been sitting in your hot water-heater.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Dude listen to "grosse gurke" he help me out with my 160 gallon tank...







If you need fast cycle just add Bio-spira that helped my tank cycle really fast.


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

cheers guys 
here is another stupid question 
The filter i got with my tank set up does not blow bubbles to create oxygen in to the water. It does not have any parts for this to happen, will this have an effect on the fish as all the others i have seen do


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

what kinda filter do you have ...
Can you add an airline to the tank??
If so this will help...
What size tank are we talking about here??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BUMPKIN said:


> cheers guys
> here is another stupid question
> The filter i got with my tank set up does not blow bubbles to create oxygen in to the water. It does not have any parts for this to happen, will this have an effect on the fish as all the others i have seen do


 Oxygen is created in the water by surface movement. This causes the gas exchange. The water return from your filter should create enough surface disruption to supply plenty of oxygen.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

You can always add a airstone if you feel you need more oxygen.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

sccavee said:


> You can always add a airstone if you feel you need more oxygen.











Make sure the water you put in the tank is around the same temp as the water already in the tank...








Ryan


----------

